# How many of each should a man own?



## Augustus (Mar 5, 2010)

*For:*

Shirts...
Underwear...
Suits...
Ties...
Chinos...
Jeans...
Socks...
Shoes...
Sunglasses...
Spectacles (If needed!)...
Belts...
Cufflinks...
Silk Handkerchiefs...
Scarf cravats...
Blazers...
Flannel Trousers...
Polo Shirts...

I'm just curious to hear why some men say they need 3 ties while others want 30. Why some need several pairs of Spectacles etc... (Okay, i have three pairs myself!)


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

variety is the spice of life and all that


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Shirts... 30 (I actually wanted to say 200, but ...)
Underwear... 14
Suits... 10
Ties... 30
Chinos... 2
Jeans... 2
Socks... 200 (unabashed plug) :icon_smile:
Shoes... 10
Sunglasses... 2
Spectacles (If needed!)... 3
Belts... 5
Cufflinks... 10
Silk Handkerchiefs... 30
Scarf cravats... No opinion
Blazers... 2
Flannel Trousers... 2
Polo Shirts... 5

That would be an ideal rotation. Fewer if younger. More if older.
It assumes that you are creating a timeless personal style, not an ecclectic mix of fashions, and that the wardrobe will only increase over time.


----------



## JustJosh (Nov 25, 2009)

I would add a number of Sport Coats, but I seem to wear odd jackets more often than suits currently.
Say 5 Odd Jackets if I had 2 blazers as Kabbaz's list theorizes.
I would also increase my trousers and chinos to 5 each.

Now if only I could find storage for 200 pair of socks!


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

Augustus said:


> I'm just curious to hear why *some men say they* *need* 3 ties while *others want* 30. Why some need several pairs of Spectacles etc... (Okay, i have three pairs myself!)


Need and want are the important words, e.g I may need 3 ties but want 30

Quantity is based on requirements. Until about 6 months ago I did not wear ties to work and was happy with my 7 ties. Having to wear ties to work, I would say I need 14 ties; 10 for work, 3 outside of work and 1 for tweed jackets.

After the minimum requirement, some people want more options. For example, someone may want 10 cufflinks while another may be happy with 3 (work/smart occasions, black-tie and white-tie).

Looking Alex's list, I would say more shoes and polos but less handkerchiefs and belts. He has chosen 10 suits and 2 jackets, I would have less than 10 suits but more than 2 jackets; he may wear a suit more often, which is why he needs/wants more suits.


----------



## Augustus (Mar 5, 2010)

*Alexander Kabbaz*

I am curious about the belt thing, why 5 belts? Isn't there just black, brown and maybe another brown (different brown, either lighter or darker)?

Also 200 pairs of socks but only 14 boxers?

As for 30 Silk Handkerchiefs I couldn't agree more!

*JustJosh*

Is there any difference between a Sports Coat and a Blazer? I have always found it difficult to ask sellers about an item when I was in America because they kept asking me if I wanted a formal shirt, a dress shirt or a week-end shirt. For me a shirt is a shirt and a polo shirt is a polo shirt. Anything else is either an american shirt or a Dinner Jacket shirt.

*ToryBoy*

I agree, i wish i had over 200 ties and Handkerchiefs to choose from, but i only own a dozen. Sorry about the confusion, I'm a bit tired today, anyway, since the question says should have it would be how many one would need as an average dandy.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I was about to play with the big boys and go itemized as well, but soon was shamed out of the competition as I had to think. 

Shirts, chinos, polos and, of course, belts are the only thing that I continue to acquire regularly. Although, I don't think anyone "needs" to surpass ten of any of those, and probably can live with much less.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

I would say as many as you have space for plus off season storage of course. It also faries on your lifestyle. For example AK might say 30 shirts are enough but if one sends his shirts out to the laundry that would be barely enough to keep you clothed unless you are a weekly patron of the laundry. I would think 40 to 50 to give you a buffer if you are office bound.
Other thing might be
Underwear... 21
Suits... 10
Ties... 20
Chinos... 5 (if you have a life outside the office this is a minimum)
Jeans... 4
Socks... 21
Shoes... 5 (I am barefoot a LOT)
Sunglasses... 0
Spectacles (If needed!)... 2
Belts... 5
Cufflinks... 5
Silk Handkerchiefs... 20
Blazers... 2 +1 summer only type
Flannel Trousers... 2
Polo Shirts... 20


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Taken Aback said:


> I was about to play with the big boys and go itemized as well, but soon was shamed out of the competition as I had to think.


Yeah, me too. Besides, I don't want Kabbaz to know about my stuff. Augustus (who posed this question), you didn't ask about sneakers, so that saves me from divulging how many Chucks are currently gasping for air in my Chucks pile.
​


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Augustus said:


> *JustJosh*
> Is there any difference between a Sports Coat and a Blazer? I have always found it difficult to ask sellers about an item when I was in America because they kept asking me if I wanted a formal shirt, a dress shirt or a week-end shirt. For me a shirt is a shirt and a polo shirt is a polo shirt. Anything else is either an american shirt or a Dinner Jacket shirt.


A Blazer is usually a solid color coat, while sport coats basically covers any non-solid coat colors.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Whoever dies with the most clothes wins...


----------



## Augustus (Mar 5, 2010)

ZachGranstrom said:


> A Blazer is usually a solid color coat, while sport coats basically covers any non-solid coat colors.


Thanks! American Sartorial Vocabulary confuses me, a lot!


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Obviously, the answer to this depends entirely on your lifestyle, manner of dress, etc. A farmer who only wears a suit to go to church on Sunday obviously needs quite a different wardrobe than an investment banker.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*braces/suspenders, shoes*

It is interesting that no suspender wearers have posted yet. To the list I would add several pair. I have about a half dozen Thurston box cloth braces of various colors, plus a pair each of white and black silk for evening clothes. I also have a couple of outdoor suspenders to hold up work pants.

I think one needs more shoes than so far called for: at least 20 pairs, and that's not counting specialized footwear such as mountain boots or boat shoes, bicycle, golf and tennis shoes, etc,.

There some issues of classification. Seems to me that patent leather evening shoes belong among the leather shoes as they are the standard shoe for evening wear. Should, however, opera pumps also be be counted with the leather shoes (they are even more clearly leather shoes than patent), or as specialized footwear?

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Meaningless question b/c it all depends.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

PJC in NoVa said:


> Meaningless question b/c it all depends.


I don't think Reginald would consider it a meaningless question.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Augustus said:


> *Alexander Kabbaz*
> 
> I am curious about the belt thing, why 5 belts? Isn't there just black, brown and maybe another brown (different brown, either lighter or darker)?


There are calf (black, brown, fawn, white), exotic i.e. alligator (black, brown, cocoa), and, for the trad guys, ribbon (limitless).



Augustus said:


> Also 200 pairs of socks but only 14 boxers?


Most of the guys know we're the world's largest Zimmerli retailer. I took a poke with the socks ... but was trying to be good with the skivvies. And that's briefs, not boxers, BTW.


----------



## Dashiell.Valentine (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, here's mine:

Shirts...8
Underwear...9
Suits...22
Ties...14
Chinos...0
Jeans...1
Socks...10
Shoes...3
Sunglasses...2
Spectacles (If needed!)...2
Belts...2
Cufflinks...3
Silk Handkerchiefs...5
Scarf cravats...0
Blazers...1
Flannel Trousers...0
Polo Shirts...2

As you can see, instead of trousers and blazers, I've just doubled down on suits.


----------



## oroy38 (Nov 11, 2009)

To be honest, I can really only see "needing" 2 weeks worth of anything (14 of everything), taking into account variety. If I had more than 14 of any given item of clothing it would seem redundant to me.

Except shoes.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> There are calf (black, brown, fawn, white), exotic i.e. alligator (black, brown, cocoa), and, for the trad guys, ribbon (limitless).


I also think that a cordovan (the color not the leather) or burgundy belt would also fall under the essentials category. To add to the casual cotton belts, such as ribbon, a cotton braid or web belt and while I'm at it a leather braided belt too.


----------



## Sean1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

For a satisfying wardrobe (for me!), not just the stuff you need. I luckily have more of everything, but felt I only needed to buy with care after I got to a certain level, and can let things go from time to time.



Shirts... 15
Underwear... 12 
Suits... 10 (including tweed and some DBs)
Ties... 15
Chinos... 0
Jeans... 0
Socks... 12
Shoes... 5
Sunglasses... 0
Spectacles (If needed!)... 1
Belts... 0
Cufflinks... 5
Silk Handkerchiefs... 3
Scarf cravats... 2
Blazers... 0
Flannel Trousers... 0
Polo Shirts... 0

Braces: 10 (for each suit)
Proper hats: 3
Scarves: 2
Gloves: 1
Proper brolly: 1
Watches: 1
Hankies: 3


----------



## Augustus (Mar 5, 2010)

Sean1982 said:


> For a satisfying wardrobe (for me!), not just the stuff you need. I luckily have more of everything, but felt I only needed to buy with care after I got to a certain level, and can let things go from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't seem to own a lot of casual clothing!


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> There are calf (black, brown, fawn, white), exotic i.e. alligator (black, brown, cocoa), and, for the trad guys, ribbon (limitless).


Yes, there's no such thing as too many ribbon belts. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## icky thump (Feb 2, 2008)

oroy38 said:


> To be honest, I can really only see "needing" 2 weeks worth of anything (14 of everything), taking into account variety. If I had more than 14 of any given item of clothing it would seem redundant to me.
> 
> Except shoes.


Unless you turn 'em inside out.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Okay, I'll play. Just what I've got, not what every man needs:

Shirts: 86 (sized dress shirts and sports shirts)
Underwear: Damned if I know!
Suits: 5, plus one just commissioned
Ties: About 115 neckies + 8 bowties
Chinos: About 30 pairs
Jeans: NONE!
Socks: Haven't the foggiest!
Shoes: 50 pairs, not counting slippers, sneakers, sandals, outdoor boots, etc.
Sunglasses: 1 pair (current prescription)
Spectacles: 2 pairs (one close-up, one distance)
Belts: No idea, maybe 20
Cufflinks: 2 pairs
Silk Handkerchiefs: Maybe 70, I have 93 pocket squares total, all materials
Scarf cravats: 22
Blazers: 21 (Blazers and sport coats)
Flannel Trousers: None. I have about 18 pairs of worsted wool odd trousers
Polo Shirts: Maybe a dozen


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

Shirts... an even dozen
Underwear... a two-week supply
Suits... three for each season, or a dozen in all
Ties... at least two to go with each suit/shirt combination above
Chinos... only one pair needed
Jeans... one "dress" jeans and one "casual" pair
Socks... a two-week supply, properly matched to all of the above
Shoes... two pair to go with the above suits, and one pair each for casual wear
Sunglasses... one pair of drivers, one pair of "dress shades"
Spectacles (If needed!)... I prefer contacts
Belts... two buckles -- YG and WG (or silver) and belts to mix and match
Cufflinks... none, I can't stand French cuffs
Silk Handkerchiefs... prefer linen myself
Scarf cravats... one blue, one burgundy
Blazers... one, navy blue, brass buttons
Flannel Trousers... one cream, one white
Polo Shirts... none 
Braces: none -- only for clowns and French waiters
Proper hats: just one, when playing golf
Scarves: two will do
Gloves: one pair in oxblood
Proper brolly: one for the trunk of each car
Watches: three -- one summer watch on bracelet, one fall/winter/spring watch on leather strap and one thin, time-only hand wind dress watch, gold on croc strap
Hankies: none, Kleenex is much more sanitary
Cars -- one MB S-class sedan, one BMW 3-series daily driver and one sports car (Porsche, Maserati, Ferrari, etc.)
Ex wives -- up to a pair now
Girlfriends -- one in each city of business
Mistresses -- one on each continent

AD


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

alphadelta said:


> Ex wives -- up to a pair now


* me once; shame on you. * me twice; shame on me. Fool! 



alphadelta said:


> Girlfriends -- one in each city of business


What if you have more than one day's worth of business?



alphadelta said:


> Mistresses -- one on each continent


One? Sounds as if you might need V.


----------



## BamaCPA (Jan 19, 2008)

This will be a telling thread..

Shirts - 80 Dress Business Shirts
Underwear - 30
Suits - 35 Business, 5 Non (Seersucker, Linen, etc)
Ties - 103
Chinos - 25
Jeans - 15
Socks - 35
Shoes - 51 Pairs (dress, casual, boots, tennis - 2 pairs)
Sunglasses - 4 pairs
Spectacles (If needed!)...None Yet.
Belts - 12 
Cufflinks - 25
Silk Handkerchiefs - 21
Scarf cravats...0
Blazers - 10
Flannel Trousers - 26
Polo Shirts - 74

Dang...Now I see why I need two closets. Also, does no one play golf? No one asked about shorts. Or does everyone belong to Clubs that require long pants all year round. 
(25 of those too)


----------



## Sean1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

Augustus said:


> You don't seem to own a lot of casual clothing!


None (OK, a pair of tracksuit pants for after I had an operation and couldn't wear trousers for a while, and for moving boxes etc. But they would never be worn out, and are rarely worn in)


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm pretty happy with my waredrobe and I don't think I'd really change it so here is what I actually have:

Shirts... 30
Underwear... 25
Suits... 20ish
Ties... 50-60 with bowties
Chinos... 8
Dress Slacks... 8
Jeans... 3
Socks... 25
Shoes... 14
Sunglasses... 1
Spectacles (If needed!)... 1
Belts... 5
Cufflinks... 4, silk knotts
Pocket Squares... 20
Scarf cravats... 0
Blazers... 3
Flannel Trousers... 1
Polo Shirts... 0, that's right, none


----------



## kylekb (Feb 15, 2010)

Augustus said:


> *For:*
> 
> Shirts...
> Underwear...
> ...


It depends on lifestyle and how often you wear something, if you're in a job where you don't wear ties often, then you don't need as much, if you're active like myself and exercise daily then you're gonna need more socks and underwear...


----------



## epl0517 (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm surprised at the low counts for ties and socks. 

I'd say a lower limit for each is tenfold the number of shirts. And of course, you can't have too many of either.


----------



## tsaltzma (Jun 3, 2009)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Socks... 200 (unabashed plug) :icon_smile:
> Shoes... 10


Wow really? That many socks and so few shoes to show them off in? I think I have maybe 80 pair of socks, and probably 40-50 pair of shoes.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Shirts - No upper limit 
Underwear - 2 weeks at a Minimum
Suits - Formal, 2 daily, Interview.. "evening" 
Ties - can you really have too many?
Chinos - 2 weeks at a minimum 
Jeans - 1 weeks at a minimum 
Socks - 2 Weeks at a minimum + sports
Shoes - 2 pairs to match "color set" + trainers & hikers. This way you can alternate them for maximum life.
Sunglasses - At least 2
Spectacles (If needed!) - At least 2, , but additional pairs to match other accessories like watches (gold/silver frames etc)
Belts - Enough to match each pair of shoes you own
Cufflinks...
Silk Handkerchiefs...
Scarf cravats...
Blazers/Sportcoat - A few  
Polo Shirts - One weeks worth


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

tsaltzma said:


> Wow really? That many socks and so few shoes to show them off in? I think I have maybe 80 pair of socks, and probably 40-50 pair of shoes.


Honestly.. If I could afford it, I would wear a new pair of socks every day. There is nothing in this world like a "New Sock Day." You just know it's going to be a great day when you toss on a brand new pair of socks.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Are we playing what we should have? or what we do have? this could get very interesting indeed....


----------



## doncorleon (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey Augustus. I'm replying a bit late, but this is still a relevant topic three years later. This largely depends on your lifestyle, occupation and your preferences. It depends on the weather and where you live (but if you live in a small town, you'll stand out a lot if you wear a tie to go grocery shopping though). No one really NEEDS more than 15 of anything.

Shirts... 40+ but keep in mind, this include different kinds of shirts. button-downs (short and long sleeve), t-shirts, long sleeve t-shirts, sweaters, etc.

Underwear... 14

Suits... depends how often you wear them. less than 5 if its special occasion. but if often, a lot more.

Ties... 10 minimum, but you dont NEED more than 20. 30+ if you like to collect them.

Chinos... 5 Khakis, 5 Chinos

Jeans... I don't know how people say only 2. If you have a life outside of work, you should have several. I would go with 8 of them for variety.

Socks...14

Shoes... 10 to 15. athletic shoes, boots, really casual shoes like nikes, smart shoes for clubs and restaruants and business shoes
Sunglasses... 2 - don't wear sunglasses often. it harms social interactions, and my eyes are one of my best features

Belts... 8, different colors

Cufflinks... a few

Silk Handkerchiefs... a few, but not necessary

Scarf cravats... two, more of an accessories

Blazers... probably 4 or 5, but also 6 to 8 sportscoats to look stylish at more casual events

Flannel Trousers... none lol, unless you're 55+

Polo Shirts... depends on the weather. 6 to 8 ideal

[/QUOTE]

Honestly, quality matters more than quantity, but it's good to have variety too.


----------



## tommyfashions (Feb 20, 2009)

In this video by RealMenRealStyle you can learn the difference between sports jackets, blazers and odd jackets. 
Very interesting stuff.


----------



## band of brothers (Apr 29, 2013)

you can never have enough clothes.


----------

